# Lirano injured his elbow again today?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Did anyone see that? It didn't look obvious.

Crap... here we go again...just as they were making a heckuva stretch run...
They needed him to stay healthy for the playoffs...

He was pitching awesome up to that point! He was throwing a wicked slider and totally embarrassing some of the batters. This was his first pitching attempt since July, and he was throwing with a 60 pitch limit however he was only up to 28 this afternoon...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

F


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He's done for the year.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Had the game on the radio at work and just about fell to my knees when John Gordon and the dazzle man broadcasted it. Tough loss too. Man what a bad day for Twins fans. Gotta tip your cap to Liriano though he gave it everything he had and then some.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I sure hope Garza or Boof can step up and fill the shoes of Lariano... I am not so sure that Silva can get us through the playoffs...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well they've been doing fine without him so far, I really hope they can keep it up. make a couple trips to the dome this fall waiving the good ole homer hankey : )

Tator

p.s. my heart is still with the last place cubs


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

hopefully Radke can come back in time for the playoffs and fill the void.


----------

